# How to Make Vinyl Stickers



## cyoubx (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's a tutorial I made regarding the production of vinyl stickers. In the post, I used a 3x3, however the same concept can be applied to other puzzles.

This is also my first written How-to (excluding lab report procedures and whatnot). This is probably pretty obvious for some of you, but I want to start getting into the habit of writing out tutorials, so I thought this would be a good one to start with.

The link is HERE

Thanks 

--
cyoubx


----------



## ianography (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the title


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 22, 2011)

lol...thanks


----------

